# Picked up a nice flatty



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Went out for about an hour tonight. Water was a little murky, a little wave action. Found a nice fat 18 1/4 inch flatty within first 2 minutes. Waded around for an hour or so with no more signs of life, battery was low, storm rolling in, waves kicking up, so figured Id call it a night with a nice dinner for tomorrow night


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

nice flounder!


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

My dad was with me too, was his first time spotting a flounder. Like a big kid. That was the best part


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice flatty...and time spent with your dad PRICELESS!!!!

Jimmy


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice flounder!


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

and you did not get a single F.I.B. that tried to pick you up! I guess the gay Mr. T was not out there last night to try to seduce you?:moon


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *angus_cow_doctor (10/8/2009)*and you did not get a single F.I.B. that tried to pick you up! I guess the gay Mr. T was not out there last night to try to seduce you?:moon


Lol, he might have been there but we went north of the FIBS, didnt want to have to stick one with a flounder gig


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job man, that is a nice fish for sure!


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks man! 



Flounder gigging makes me laugh... that big dumb fish is just laying there in like 4 inches of water thinking no one can see him... lol


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

My favorite part is the irony of it all.

Old flounder is laying there in full-on predator mode, sneaking up on the bait fish. Poor little stupid baitfish swims over the top of the flounder and .......BAM! One less baitfish in the world. But then, here comes this bright light, hovering like a UFO on top of the water, and......BAM! There is one less flounder in this world.

The only thing that would be more ironic is if an actual UFO came over the top of me and .......BAM! One less flounder fisherman....


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *angus_cow_doctor (10/8/2009)*My favorite part is the irony of it all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OMG :bowdown I about fell out of my chair picturing that lol...


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

i had to call my gf in here just to read that


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Flounder... its whats for dinner










That fatty flatty is gonna feed two of us tonight... yummy


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Has anyone seen any indication that the annual migration to the Gulf has started. Any increased action around the pass or along the flats over that way?


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *flappininthebreeze (10/9/2009)*Has anyone seen any indication that the annual migration to the Gulf has started. Any increased action around the pass or along the flats over that way?


I havent seen them in appreciable numbers in the pass, nor south escambia bay. I think its getting close though, and there was one person post "the run has started", he had at least 20 in his picture, but i doubt it was close to the gulf where he picked them up


----------

